# Time to play Name that Fish



## utamatt (May 21, 2008)

Please help with this fish. I always thought it was an OB Zebra. Am I right? Thanks again

__
https://flic.kr/p/2525972883


__
https://flic.kr/p/2526794820


----------



## utamatt (May 21, 2008)

One more

http://picasaweb.google.com/utamatt/Fish/photo#5214200018513767698


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes you are correct


----------



## Exiled (Dec 26, 2003)

What are you feeding that fish? opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I believe this is a hybrid between a Labeotropheus fuelleborni and a zebra type. The jaw isn't correct for a zebra type, looking partially like a Labeotropheus type, but not quite.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Exiled said:


> What are you feeding that fish? opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


It's the Peter Griffin of Mbuna! Fogelhund, maybe the likeness to a Labeotropheus is actually a double chin!


----------



## utamatt (May 21, 2008)

He eats a variety of food. Spirulina flake, dainichi color supreme, and the occasional veggie. He is a beast of a fish. :dancing:


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

thats nothin! i had an OB zebra and it was so fat that it would waddle! only like 1/3 of its body would move!

it didnt have bloat but it was possibly defected or just morbidly obese...
i would feed all my fish sparingly, and the fat-a$$ OB zebra would go hypo and eat super fast!

sadly because i made my 125gal an all-male display tank the big momma zebra had to go :fish:


----------

